# Seeking help with a desert / advice



## Chef Jake (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi guys,

Got a great book and trying to recreate a desert which has honeycomb that has been made without bicarb.

The ingredients are the sugar syrup, egg, xantham gum and ''versawhip'

I am from the UK and you can not get hold of versawhip. Can anyone suggest any alternatives? What exactly does it do? I'm looking along the lines of Lecithin... 

The desert blends the egg whites with the syrup, gum and versawhip, allows it to cool and then whips it in the kitchen aid to create a honeycomb effect.

Thanks in advance for any replies,

Jake


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

do you have a dessert name or perhaps a photo or recipe you can post? I'm trying to think of a honeycomb dessert that isn't a caramel or toffee with the bicarb and not coming up with anything


----------



## Chef Jake (Sep 21, 2019)

jcakes said:


> do you have a dessert name or perhaps a photo or recipe you can post? I'm trying to think of a honeycomb dessert that isn't a caramel or toffee with the bicarb and not coming up with anything


----------



## Chef Jake (Sep 21, 2019)

Am currently trying an Italian meringue mostly made with honey over sugar. 

Then just blitzing in Xanthan gum as I pour in the sugar, then chilling, then hopefully whipping into that shape? 

Hard to understand the recipe and what the versawhip does..


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

I just googled versawhip because I am unfamiliar with it and how it's used. Seems like it's a way to make a (stable) foam out of something without using egg whites, based on the responses I see. Here is something that looked useful: http://www.savourschool.com.au/blog/tag/versawhip/


----------

